

Solve one of the worlds major health issues: $4000 - purge
https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/job/Visual-Recognition-Software-for-Shooting-Mosquitos-with-laser-Prototypes_~01b47830ea4bc8ceaa/

======
almost
Sounds like they want the software AND the hardware developed for that figure.
No problem :)

~~~
nisdec
And then they slightly change the software to actually track <insert random
military item here> instead of mosquitos and they would have a perfect defence
weapon.

~~~
sdoering
Sadly that is the problem with a lot of R&D in this kind of area.

Imagine a search & rescue robot able to navigate in hazardous environment,
being able to identify a human being, opening doors, to reach them, to deliver
medicine, or a transport-possibility.

And now imagine an mountainous area in Afghanistan and the robot not
delivering first-aid...

The R&D is the same. That's why DARPA is funding exactly these kind of
challenges. Or am I wrong here.

